# US Airways stops non-stop flights out of St. Thomas airport



## mabelline7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I went online to check prices of US Airway tickets for our upcoming trip to St. John in May.  Much to my surprise I noticed there were NO no stop flights out of St. Thomas back to Philadelphia.  They only had connection flights which now make the flight about 6.5 hours!!  I called US Airways and was told that United Airlines stopped that service, I guess United allowed US Air those flights!! Does anyone know about this? I hope this dosen't mean they will stop the non-stop flights out of Philadelphia too!! There are no other airlines out of Newark or Philly that offer non-stop


----------

